# *Brides With Problematic Skin*



## BionicWoman (Apr 23, 2009)

I was wondering if anyone had any suggestions as to the BEST MAC Foundation formula when working on a Bride who's skin is far from perfect?
For example: 1.Rosacea, 2.excessive flakiness & dryness, or 3.oiliness?
Does anyone have any suggestions on what would be the best foundations to use on a bride with each of these skin care issues?


----------



## NaturalSister19 (Apr 23, 2009)

Hi there, I worked at M A C for 16 months and this is what I found:

1.Rosacea - Select SPF 15 set with Mineralize Skinfinish Natural

2.Excessive flakiness & dryness - Select Moisture Blend or Studio Stick set with Mineralize Skinfinish Natural

3.Oiliness - Studio Fix Fluid or Studio Tech set with Blot Powder.

Hope this helps.


----------

